# Virginia casting,dont laugh too hard



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

No not the casting, but this was shot on my camera and is not the best quality.Also this was my first try at mixing and I don't know how I got the song on there but I couldn't get it off either. 

Anywho the clips go like this ,

Mike In2Win
Jason Mudd
Brandon
Dave Reeled Out
Ft Monroe
?Ashley
?Jay
Eric Catman32
Lil Brandon
Mike Lil redjeep
Terry Basstardo
Me 
and the crew going out to get their weights.

Sorry if I got the names wrong, I'm bad about that.

Hopefully Terry's video comes out better.

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x47/1fisher/?action=view&current=8c0feaa9.pbr


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet! Thanks Clay


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Ina dance'all style and pattern. Yes I Wish'd I could of been there. Cheers Clay.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Here you go folks...I only got video of Mike, Clay, Eric, Jason, Brandon, and myself. Here it is...

Clay


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mike


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jason


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Eric with that beast of a rod


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Me


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Brandon


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep! That was a good time today. I still want to give that BY you have a try, and toss that AllStar that Eric had. 14' is a lot of rod though. Should have gotten more video, but I having too much fun casting. Hopefully one of us can get closer to 600 next time.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeh 600 is on the board but right now I gotta learn timing in my otg and look into tournament pedilum


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Great videos gang,,,i can hear the abu and a similar sound,Daiwa maybe in those shots.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great casting guys. 

We had a good afternoon here with Jessie, Clyde, Dan and I hitting the field for a couple of hours this afternoon.

Fun stuff.

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the quality video Terry.



mud said:


> Yeh 600 is on the board but right now I gotta learn timing in my otg and look into tournament pedilum


Jason, if ya can get a one on one or if we can get Tommy back up here to do a group seminar again you can hit 600' easy. A session with Tommy will definetly help ya.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the video Clay. It was a pleasure meeting all the folks out there today. I especially like the grainyness of the video. It hides my face!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Thanks for the video Clay. It was a pleasure meeting all the folks out there today. I especially like the grainyness of the video. It hides my face!


Just wish it hid my belly....:beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Just wish it hid my belly....:beer:


ah...Fluffy casters unite!


Jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ah...Fluffy casters unite!
> 
> 
> Jesse


LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

We can start a fluffy casters of america club....

maybe even have our own support group..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Tommy said:


> We can start a fluffy casters of america club....
> 
> maybe even have our own support group..


If the support group involves BBQ, I'm in. I'm not fluffy, but I'll sure try to be.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

basstardo said:


> If the support group involves BBQ, I'm in. I'm not fluffy, but I'll sure try to be.


Yeh Im getting there and willing to go the extra mile!!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> Yeh Im getting there and willing to go the extra mile!!!!


Wait until you get married...


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

not gonna happen!!! Thanks for the video T and it was nice to put the name to the face. Cant wait till next time maybe we all will be working on the 700ft wall!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> We can start a fluffy casters of america club....
> 
> maybe even have our own support group..


or...heres a good name...


*F.A.T.C.O.W*

Fluffy And Talented Casters Of Weight

Our motto can be....


We make lead dissapear faster then burgers. And thats saying sumfin'.

If someone gets some shirts made up like that. ill wear one 

Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> or...heres a good name...
> 
> 
> *F.A.T.C.O.W*
> ...


ya owe me a new key board


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Cdog said:


> or if we can get Tommy back up here to do a group seminar again


I second that!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ya owe me a new key board


ur proud to be a connected asian....


im gonna be a proud FATCOW


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Tommy said:


> We can start a fluffy casters of america club....
> 
> maybe even have our own support group..


I'm willing to admit I'm a fluffy caster . . . 










Big belly make HDX bendy!

The VA vids look great!



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> or...heres a good name...
> 
> 
> *F.A.T.C.O.W*
> ...


LOVE IT!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

reeled_out said:


> I second that!!


ALL IN FAVOR OF TOMMY COMING NORTH FOR A SEMINAR SAY "I"!

"I"


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

geesh.. I thought more would respond.

I


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I!!! I asked a couple people about that when we were out there.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Big problem will be finding a "safe" place to cast. TCC is great but with the amount of people that are around there and having Tommy there, we would need alot more space and less people(non participants). JMO.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I can get us a farmers field if need be! If we can find a date that Tommy is agreeable on, location will be in Chesapeake, and I can guarantee a place to cast! About 2500 acres of space!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Big problem will be finding a "safe" place to cast. TCC is great but with the amount of people that are around there and having Tommy there, we would need alot more space and less people(non participants). JMO.


I was definitely a little nervous out there as well. One good crack off and someone is getting coloring books for the rest of their life or worse.  Definitely wasn't as safe as it should have been. I think that field off to the right as you're coming in would be a good spot. There's nothing but a tree line at one end. I don't think anyone would be able to hit that far though unless Tommy were to really rip one off.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i wouldnt mind being a FATCOW..


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

"I" 
I'm in if you can Tommy to come up this way. Anywhere within a 2 hour drive of Central PA would be fine with me. Philly Jack


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> i wouldnt mind being a FATCOW..






Jesse


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

The SCUSA 2008 Open Tournament will be held at the Clarke County Fairgrounds
May 23-24-25 in Berryville, Virginia 22611. The Fairgrounds has an approximate 900’x1200’ nicely mowed field and is available to Clarke County Residence at no charge ( but they do accept donations ). It has been looked at by Bob Sales and passes all the requirements, including safety considerations and I practice there almost every day.
I’ve already talked to Tommy about a Tommy Farmer / Carolina Cast Pro one or two day Seminar sometime in 2008 and he said that he would love too. Tommy would need to have a minimum of 15 students / attendees at approximately $75/$100 per student / attendee to cover his costs and facilities / event associated costs, etc.
If everyone posting here is really interested, then lets pursue this thing and get some ideas of the real serious by name ( PM me ) and some idea of dates for the seminar.
Tommy’s tournament schedule is up on his website, so it couldn’t be around any of those dates: http://www.carolinacastpro.com
To see the location and directions to the fairgrounds, for reference, look at the SCUSA 2008 Open info on: http://www.customrodsnreels.com
Roy Allen


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

count me in!!!
(Berryville is a lot closer to me than the Va beach area). We could do a Saturday casting deal & go smallie fishing on Sunday (just a thought).


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Hey Clay-boy........I may be busy, but I ain't dead...yet.

Next time drop a line when you and the group are getting together, ok?? Need some work and practice on casting; its been quite awhile.

Hope to see you on the 2nd island soon! John.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

I have the Fairgrounds reserved and Tommy has agreed to the dates, September 20-21, 2008. We have just a couple of more details to work out and then I will post all the information and make available on my website a place to Register and Pre-Pay.
Any comments would be appreciated.


----------

